# Projector height compared to screen?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So Ive had my Pannasonic AE4000 up and running for about 8 months, I am using the auto aspect ratio as I have a 2,35:1 screen. When zooming to the 2,35:1 screen I have got the digital image masking on the top just right but I had to shift the image up to fit the screen properly this leaves the bottom masking at its max but still does not go fare enough. The only way i seem to be able to fix this is to either tilt the projector up so its not level any more or to drop the entire projector down on the adjustable poll I have but then its starting to block the view of people sitting in my back row.
Is tilting the projector going to cause an image focus problem?


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you have any setup discs? I suspect the easiest way to determine if you'll have a problem is to put up an appropriate test pattern with your required angle. Sorry I don't actually have an answer for you...


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the bigger issue is that tiling will require keystone correction, which will have much more negative impact on the image than any focus issues.

I have same issue. My Panny 4k is mounted at roughly top of screen elevation. Top is masked just fine but you can see grey box below the screen.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, sounds like its just a thing I need to deal with. Minor given the picture quality this projector produces.
Thanks for your input guys.


----------

